# Suggestions for next opera to try



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Based on the operas I've seen (listed below) where should I go next based on what I tend to enjoy?

Operas I Absolutely Love
Marriage of Figaro - Mozart
Barber of Seville - Rossini

Operas I Like A Lot
Cosi Fan Tutte - Mozart
Elixir of Love - Donezetti
Don Giovanni - Mozart
Magic Flute - Mozart

Operas I somewhat enjoy
Fidelio - Beethoven
La Boheme - Puccini
Carmen - Bizet

Operas that really don't do much for me
Orfeo - Monteverdi
Rusalka - Dvorak
Hansel and Gretel - Humperdink


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

We have almost identical taste!

Suggest: almost any Rossini. One of his best operas is La Cenerentola.
Verdi: Rigoletto, Traviata, Il Trovatore. 
Offenbach is one of my favorites too: Orphée aux enfers (operetta), Les contes d'Hoffmann (opera)
Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore, Lucia di Lammermoor 
Puccini: La Rondine (with Angela Gheorghiu)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail

Donizetti: La Fille Du regiment


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Olias said:


> Based on the operas I've seen (listed below) where should I go next based on what I tend to enjoy?
> 
> ...Operas I Like A Lot
> ...Don Giovanni - Mozart


Speaking to the scene where the Don is sent to hell by the Commendatore in that work, a quite similar "vibe" is present towards the end of *Berlioz's* _La Damnation de Faust,_ where Faust is tricked into riding horses with Mephistopholes. Faust kind of thinks they are going to see his love interest, but ends up falling into the pit of hell, accompanied by some very dramatic orchestral & choral effects. Quite harrowing, the smell of fear his heavily in the air in this, as it is in the corresponding scene in _Don Giovanni_...



mamascarlatti said:


> ...Donizetti: La Fille Du regiment


Seconded - esp. for it's "lighter" feel in terms of a chamber-like approach to using the orchestra. Eg. there is a piano on the stage, integrated into the story, in a lot of the scenes. Many of the vocal numbers consequently have an intimate art-song like feel, which suits me down to the ground, so to speak...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Bellini - La Sonnambula
Donizetti - Don Pasquale
Mozart - Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
Rossini - La Cenerentola


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Could also try Strauss's Salome, although some find it too lovey-dovey sweet.


I lol'd.

But seriously, try Cenerentola. It's marvellous. Rossini's other comedies are rather delightful as well.
And Fille du régiment with Dessay and J-Flo.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

The J-Flo nickname is great.
You need to make it known, Aksel.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

how about Nicolai's "Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor"

it's funny, moves along, has a great overture, and terrific melodies.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

BalloinMaschera said:


> how about Nicolai's "Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor"
> 
> it's funny, moves along, has a great overture, and terrific melodies.


Agree. Such a fun opera. Verdi's _Falstaff _is also one to try. It's fabulous.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Olias said:


> Based on the operas I've seen (listed below) where should I go next based on what I tend to enjoy?
> 
> Operas I Absolutely Love
> Marriage of Figaro - Mozart
> ...


Going off these more "lightish" operas - with strong comic element - might be an opportunity for you to try some operetta? *J. Strauss Jnr's Die Fledermaus *(The Bat) is a good start - it was my entry into this realm. Depending on how it's performed, it can sound extremely opera-like, but a bit lighter, with all those wonderfully flowing waltz melodies that we know this composer for. Karajan did a number or recordings, I used to have one (don't remember which, it was stereo & from about the 1960's, I think the Vienna Philharmonic was involved). If you like your operetta to sound more "substantial" (for want of a better word), Karajan's "take" on this work is the "go."

Some have mentioned Nicolai's _Merry Wives_, which sounds good (based on my knowing the overture, but friends have said it's a hoot). Another guy along those lines is *Albert Lortzing*, his _*Zar und Zimmermann *_(Tsar & Carpenter), is also like that (this comic opera sounds to me musically to be like a mix between Mozart, Rossini & perhaps with a few of the slightly darker vocal/orchestral colours of say Beethoven).



Couchie said:


> ...Could also try Strauss's* Salome*...





waldvogel said:


> ...*Don Carlo*...*Die Walkure*.





Almaviva said:


> The ultimate light, uplifting opera is *The Death of Klinghoffer*...





Aksel said:


> Not to forget_ *Dialogues des carmélites*_, which is as close to a chick flick you'll ever get in opera...


I think this thread is getting well & truly "de-railed" (or maybe is already off the rails???).:lol:

Anyway, your mention of *Wagner* has made me remember that his _*Die Meistersinger *_does have strong comedic elements (apparently the grumpy character of Beckmesser was based on the critic Eduard Hanslick who was seen in that way by many composers on the receiving end of his pen)...


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Sid James said:


> Going off these more "lightish" operas - with strong comic element - might be an opportunity for you to try some operetta? *J. Strauss Jnr's Die Fledermaus *(The Bat) is a good start - it was my entry into this realm. Depending on how it's performed, it can sound extremely opera-like, but a bit lighter, with all those wonderfully flowing waltz melodies that we know this composer for. Karajan did a number or recordings, I used to have one (don't remember which, it was stereo & from about the 1960's, I think the Vienna Philharmonic was involved). If you like your operetta to sound more "substantial" (for want of a better word), Karajan's "take" on this work is the "go."


I have Willi Boskovsky's recording with (among others) Brigitte Fassbaender as Orlofsky and Dietrich Fisher-Diskau as (I think) Dr. Falke, and it's a hoot. I think it's one of the only old recordings of Fledermaus where Orlofsky is actually a trouser-role and not a tenor (it annoys me when Orlofsky is a tenor). And Birgitte Fassbaender is fab. But ah, to have that 1960 Fledermaus with Karajan with the legendary Gala section in the 2nd act. Where else can you find Birgit Nilsson singing I Could Have Danced All Night from My Fair Lady, Leontyne Price singing Summertime and Giulietta Simionato and Ettore Bastianini singing this:






So yes, Fledermaus. Get it. There is also a rather charming DVD of Fledermaus from a 2001 production at Glyndebourne featuring what seems like all the Scandinavian singers there ever were, with Håkan Hagegård as Dr. Falke, Marlena Ernmann as Orlofsky, Tom Allen as Eisenstein and Pamela Armstrong as Rosalinde.



> Some have mentioned Nicolai's _Merry Wives_, which sounds good (based on my knowing the overture, but friends have said it's a hoot). Another guy along those lines is *Albert Lortzing*, his _*Zar und Zimmermann *_(Tsar & Carpenter), is also like that (this comic opera sounds to me musically to be like a mix between Mozart, Rossini & perhaps with a few of the slightly darker vocal/orchestral colours of say Beethoven).
> I think this thread is getting well & truly "de-railed" (or maybe is already off the rails???).:lol:
> 
> Anyway, your mention of *Wagner* has made me remember that his _*Die Meistersinger *_does have strong comedic elements (apparently the grumpy character of Beckmesser was based on the critic Eduard Hanslick who was seen in that way by many composers on the receiving end of his pen)...


Merry Wives is really funny, although I prefer Verdi's take on the story (seriously, Falstaff. Get it!).

And Meistersinger is absolutely charmig, possible except that German art bit at the end.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

About the derailing thread - I moved the off-topic posts to a new thread.


----------



## bassistFerg (Aug 1, 2011)

*Puccini?*

Try out anything by Puccini. 'Tosca' or 'Turandot' are big crowd-pleasers. Bizet's 'Carmen' is also pretty easy to get to grips with and if full of great tunes! 'I Palliaci' and 'Cavalaria Rusticana' buy Leoncavalo and Mascagni respectively are also great evenings out for one act operas both with rightfully famous arias and orchestral music.
FC


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

bassistFerg said:


> Try out anything by Puccini. 'Tosca' or 'Turandot' are big crowd-pleasers. Bizet's 'Carmen' is also pretty easy to get to grips with and if full of great tunes! 'I Palliaci' and 'Cavalaria Rusticana' buy Leoncavalo and Mascagni respectively are also great evenings out for one act operas both with rightfully famous arias and orchestral music.
> FC


I wouldn't call Turandot exactly a crowd pleaser.
Welcome to the board, bassistFerg


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> I wouldn't call Turandot exactly a crowd pleaser.
> Welcome to the board, bassistFerg


Well, it has loads of very nice tunes, it has that famous bit at the end (also that little less famous bit in the middle) and the story's not _that_ bad, however aggravating.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> I wouldn't call Turandot exactly a crowd pleaser.


Somewhere between Aida and Les Troyens in terms of grand opera mass appeal.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> ....the story's not _that_ bad, however aggravating.


Turandot, for some reason, makes me sick to my stomach, in a way that Tosca and Buttlerfly don't. I wonder if it's because of Alfano's happy ending? Calaf should die and Turandot stonk off to her room to continue being bitter and twisted about men.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Turandot, for some reason, makes me sick to my stomach, in a way that Tosca and Buttlerfly don't. I wonder if it's because of Alfano's happy ending? Calaf should die and Turandot stonk off to her room to continue being bitter and twisted about men.


Puccini had planned a happy ending as well. With a 20-or-so minute Tristan-referencing love duet.

But I do agree with you. At least a bit.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Turandot [should] stonk off to her room to continue being bitter and twisted about men.


If I had a nickel for every time I've done that!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> If I had a nickel for every time I've done that!


What - stonk off to your room to continue being bitter and twisted about men?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

sospiro said:


> What - stonk off to your room to continue being bitter and twisted about men?


It's a dirty job, but *someone* has to do it!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Puccini had planned a happy ending as well.


I thought Puccini had backed himself into a corner with his thoroughly unpleasant characters and settled for turning up his toes rather than make the decision about how to end the opera?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> I thought Puccini had backed himself into a corner with his thoroughly unpleasant characters and settled for turning up his toes rather than make the decision about how to end the opera?


Well, he left some 36 pages of sketches from which Alfano wrote the ending.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Nixon*

Well,

I have many of the old or traditional operas but I am willing to try some new ones. I enjoy Nixon in China. Maybe because I remember when he went there in 1972. I was in 10th grade. There I go showing my age again.









There is something I can love in any opera.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

kg4fxg said:


> Well,
> 
> I have many of the old or traditional operas but I am willing to try some new ones. I enjoy Nixon in China. Maybe because I remember when he went there in 1972. I was in 10th grade. There I go showing my age again.
> 
> ...


I've started to really like it & keep trying to get it into our 101 - 200 Most Recommended operas.

From the recent Cardiff Singer of the World.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> I've started to really like it & keep trying to get it into our 101 - 200 Most Recommended operas.
> 
> From the recent Cardiff Singer of the World.


That is a really amazing aria. I saw a video of Kathleen Kim from the recent Met broadcast. Insta-chills down my spine.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I've started to really like it & keep trying to get it into our 101 - 200 Most Recommended operas.


I nominated it too this time, having just watched it on Met Player. I agree with Aksel, that is really an extraordinary aria.



Aksel said:


> I saw a video of Kathleen Kim from the recent Met broadcast. Insta-chills down my spine.


She was terrifying! And then she does Hoffmann and goes all cute and pink as Olympia.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> *She was terrifying! *And then she does Hoffmann and goes all cute and pink as Olympia.


Totes. Mrs. Mao has to be one of the scariest roles ever. At least have one of the scariest arias.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Tcherevitchky (Tchaikovsky)
Tsarskaya Nevesta (the tsar's bride, Rimsky)
Katerina Ismailova (Shosta)
Colas Breugnon (Kabalevsky)
Lohengrin, Tristan (Wagner)

Martin


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

I would go to more Rossini and Donizetti. Try La Cenerentola and Don Pasquale since you like Il Barbiere and L'Elisir.

If you want something a little more adventurous try Rossini's 'la pietra del paragone' - there is a super DVD of this on the Opus Arte label with Raul Gimenez who i adore in Rossini (see him in the Houston La Cenerentola DVD too)

Puccini is always worth a look - since the story flows unlike some operas. Maybe try La Rondine or Manon Lescaut. Or light Verdi such as La Traviata or Rigoletto. Avoid the heavier ones for now.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Olias said:


> Based on the operas I've seen (listed below) where should I go next based on what I tend to enjoy?
> 
> Operas I Absolutely Love
> Marriage of Figaro - Mozart
> ...


Clearly you seem to like comedies...Try Prokofiev's the betrothal in a Monastery...It is simply wonderful



















Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail
> 
> Donizetti: La Fille Du regiment


 Both operas are lovely...Personally I prefer Donizetti's

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> Bellini - La Sonnambula
> Donizetti - Don Pasquale
> Mozart - Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail
> Rossini - La Cenerentola


I love all of them! For different reasons...I love Bellini (better Norma than la sonnambula), Donizetti (vey funny). Mozart (very...Mozart), La Cenerentola (a masterpiece by Rossini, funny also)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest Salome, it is very tragic (R.Strauss - Osacar Wilde). I love this opera though...

Martin


----------

